# How to become more professional



## Angel301p (Feb 17, 2016)

Hey, I'm new here and I've got a question. My question is can you make money out of landscape/wildlife photography? Can you make it your job? Let's say I've got talent, I will share few photos when I learn how to post them.

How to promote yourself, how to get in touch with people who can help you?


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2016)

You can, but it's very difficult.  I would be willing to bet that for every million people who are offering landscape/wildlife images for sale, at best, one make enough out of print sales to cover some of his/her gear costs.  Not only do you have to be very, very good (which usually requires a lot of very, very expensive gear and the ability to travel to remote locations), you have to a master of marketing and self-promotion.  Even if you are a stellar photographer, you still have to rise above the rest of the herd so that people know you're there.

If your main concern is making money, I would suggest selling your gear and buying lottery tickets; your much more likely to come out ahead that way.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 17, 2016)

It's more about being a master of networking and marketing then it is about photographic talent.  I know some wildlife photographers that blow the doors off anything that National Geographic puts out  but they're not actively searching to make money off of them.
 If you're real go-getter it's possible but I wouldn't look at it as a career choice


----------



## Angel301p (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm aware things can go wrong easly and I know photography might be just a hobby but why shouldn't I try something more. At the end, the worse thing that can happen is to have regrets for not trying.


----------



## wyogirl (Feb 17, 2016)

You didn't ask us if you SHOULD try.... you asked us if money can be made.  Sure... but its more likely that you will win the lottery than it is that you will make a living off of selling wildlife photos.  Even if you are the Ansel Adams of wildlife photography.  Its not a knock to your work... its the reality of the market.  The market is saturated.  Go ahead and try.  It can't hurt, just have realistic expectations.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2016)

You could make more money by becoming a specialist in canine photography, or feline photography, than in wildlife photography. The majority of photographs sold have people in them; the people in the photos are the ones buying the photos. Many photographers will not do sessions with animals in them. Finding an under-serviced niche is a good idea; the wildlife dream is one that has drawn tens of thousands of serious amateurs to it, and there are MILLIONS upon millions of free or low-cost stock images of wildlife, allllll over the world. Why would anybody pay much for a shot of say, a grizzly bear, when one can be downloaded from a stock photo company for anywhere from 39 cents to $100?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 17, 2016)

Do you have any landscape or wildlife images you could post on here?  It is much easier to evaluate the potential by seeing some images.


----------



## AceCo55 (Feb 18, 2016)

Maybe visit Jason Edwards website - very successful NG Nature photographer.
This is his FAQ page:  FAQ
... or maybe Joel Satore

Look up the journey they have travelled to become great natural history photographers.
Many great nature photographers have formal qualifications in the Biological sciences or have (through shear weight of experience and personal research) an extensive/detailed knowledge of nature.
So, along with developing the photography skills, you could also focus on developing your natural history knowledge and bush skills.
All the very best.

Now pick any number between 1 and 200,000 .... (seriously ... pick a number)














... if you picked 143, 225 you are a winner and will be a successful professionally employed nature photographer!!!!!!!!!! (and I'd say odds of 1 in 200,000 ti become a working nature photographer is generous. But some-one has to be that "1". It might be you - I don't know. Just be realistic about the journey that awaits you)

The other thing is to enjoy your time in the field learning and becoming highly skilled in your knowledge and photographic skills ... and always be on the look out for opportunities to show your work.


----------



## Overread (Feb 18, 2016)

Most wildlife photographers I know are:

1) Making money running safari or teaching courses in wildlife/landscape photography

2) Attached to some form of institution that requires regular photos (BBC etc... - even then most of that if freelance hiring not long term). 

3) Doing it as a side job to a normal job that might or might not involve wildlife. 

If you want to make money in wildlife photography only then you've got to be
1) Outstanding
2) Fantastic at marketing yourself; even more so than your photography skills
3) Dedicated, lucky and prepared to go without for a time.


----------



## Product-Photographer (Mar 14, 2016)

To make money as a photographer look for and do these aspects:

Client who have money (Like Businesses)
Clients who are not so price sensitive (Like Businesses)
Clients you have to sell to only once (because selling over and over takes time)
Clients who have reoccurring needs for photography (like businesses with constant new things to show or sell like products or homes)
Build you business model to really serve these people well.
Build you business to these Clients can find you
Copy what other successful photographers do
Refine the business model in your image
Your welcome


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 14, 2016)

AceCo55 said:


> Maybe visit Jason Edwards website - very successful NG Nature photographer.
> This is his FAQ page:  FAQ
> ... or maybe Joel Satore
> 
> ...



Ahh crap.  I picked 143,224.  

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Mar 14, 2016)

Product-Photographer said:


> To make money as a photographer look for and do these aspects:
> 
> Client who have money (Like Businesses)
> Clients who are not so price sensitive (Like Businesses)
> ...



how to make a million $$ in photography?
  start with two million !


----------



## kdthomas (Mar 14, 2016)

beagle100 said:


> how to make a million $$ in photography?
> start with two million !



This reminds me of a quote from a popular Atlanta radio host ... "Want to know how to make a small fortune? Start with a large fortune and buy an airplane."


----------



## dennybeall (Mar 15, 2016)

......or a horse business as Karen and I can attest!!!!!!!


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 15, 2016)

kdthomas said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > how to make a million $$ in photography?
> ...



Clark Howard? That cheap bastard!

To the OP and I'd hate to sound so liberal about this, but your life is what you make it. You are not entitled, but you deserve what you get dependent on what you put into it. I make a lot of money on photography but none of my own and none of landscapes... if that helps.


----------

